# Slingshot Parts



## goldz56 (Jul 15, 2007)

I PICKED UP A SLINGSHOT AT A YARD SALE BUT ITS NOT ALL CORRECT SO IM PARTING IT OUT FRAME IS ON EBAY NOW ANYONE INTERESTED IN ANY OF THE PARTS? 





goldz56@aol.com


----------



## dumpster_diver (Jul 16, 2007)

How much for the shifter and rear wheel?


----------



## goldz56 (Jul 17, 2007)

I Don't Want To Sell Any Parts Until I Sell The Frame, I May Try To Find The Correct Parts If It Don't Sell. The Parts Are On Ebay Now Item Number 200129483735. All Of The Correct Parts (as Far As I Know They Are Correct) For 250.00


----------



## midwestkustomz (Aug 1, 2007)

i missed the auction!! Are you going to relist it?

please lmk asap


----------



## erick67 (Nov 3, 2007)

any parts left?


----------



## slingshot dude (Jun 12, 2011)

any parts left?


----------



## slingshot dude (Jun 12, 2011)

hey did u spray it with oven cleaner? it might still have paiunt.


----------

